# Antec Lanboy Air



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

Just got a look at this thing today when I was on a local computer store site. It looks like a great case with the two biggest drawbacks I can possibly think of, one of which was not proved prior to it's release. The dust issue with the "positive" airflow and the fact that you can pretty much see almost every wire in the case minus the few you can manage to cram behind the mediocre panel they have behind the motherboard. Try getting high speed fans behind there behind the motherboard while it's crammed with wires.

Thoughts??


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

I can think of the one way to rectify the dust issue would be to just add some dust filters that you can buy specifically for the case which would make it easy to do because of the unique mesh panels that the case includes. There are some pretty unique customizations that this case includes such as being able to move the power supply to the top and basically move the entire case to accommodate any builders taste. I also really like the fact that the fans can be pretty much placed any where you want and the suspension system for the hard drives is unique but it seems sturdy except for the fact that I would have made them lock into the holes instead of simply hooking onto them. If the case were to get jerked or knocked I think the risk of the hooks becoming loose or dislodged may occur. There are however been a few notable cases that I did have the pleasure of seeing most of which was the new Antec Dark Fleet series and the Haf X of course that goes without saying. These three offerings seem to be very worthy on some scale of appeal but I would have to say there's a toss up between the Haf X and the Dark Fleet which appears to have very effective cooling options.

Thanks for Reading,

Jones


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

I saw Rodney Reynolds review on youtube. I think it's a nice idea, but it's the ugliest case I have ever seen. The engineering behind it though is solid.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I must concur with llacrossedude7, this case is hideous. I have seen some pretty ugly ones, but this one is definitely in the top 20.


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

From a purely asthetic viewpoint I can see the non-appeal for lack of a better word but in terms of performance testing there wasn't any of that done on the Reynolds Review which I viewed on you tube. The review was pretty solid as are most of the ones he performs. I just can't see the case aspiring to be a neat and tidy project once everything is in and you have to clean up the wiring. If there were perhaps clips attached to the interior of the case where the metal rods connect the case sides that might provide an adequate framework to attach sata cables and psu and fan wires that might improve it. I've seen pics of one of these cases with all the guts in it and there are a cluster of wires at the bottom of the case. All the positive airflow is going to be decreased by the mess of cabling below. It is very ingenious though to have a case such as this with so much customization that task of brainstorming how exactly it will be set up is a very daunting task in itself. There are so many ways to make this thing work that perhaps some of the other issues may not even matter. Cleaning it should be a breeze since you can pretty much strip it right down and use an air can to blow out the holes or perhaps even hose them right down.


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

All i see is a huge dust magnet with all that mesh.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

llacrossedude7 said:


> All i see is a huge dust magnet with all that mesh.


agreed


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

llacrossedude7 said:


> All i see is a huge dust magnet with all that mesh.


I concur.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I agree also, but on the positive side, it's that much dust that isn't in the rest of the home... :grin:


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

Yeah kinda like a huge powered vaccum cleaner on all the time. If they can develop some dust filters for the areas that are not being used for fans then it might be a useful design. Other than that I can't see the point of having all those fans pulling in air (some of it full of dust) and then having it get all caught up in the mesh when it leaves. I can see it already...you open the case after having it for two weeks to give it it's first cleaning and all you can see are dust balls caught betwene the mesh holes...dust that was on the way out of the case after being sucked in. Then the thing holds in the heat and your temps climb.


----------



## FriedPC (Jun 28, 2009)

YouTube - CES 2010 - ANTEC's NEW LANBoy Air Unveiled -> 1:23.

That isn't a fully mounted hard drive is it? If it is, that is a rather flimsy mounting system.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

It's got to get 10/10 for flexibility - In theory, having all 15 fans as exhaust should stop the dust from ever getting inside, and any odd flecks that did manage to sneak in certainly would do it again :grin:


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

I saw that presentation of the case before. It didn't seem to be that bad. However I can't see fitting that many fans in there especially at the rear of the case with all the cables running back there. Other than that it does seem to have some benefits. I can't see the mounting system being very sturdy but like I mentioned before if they were to make the mounting system more stable then it would be better. Personally I might be more inclined to get the fortress or perhaps the haf x. I even think the CM 690 advanced from cooler master might even be better. A review on www.overclockersclub.com would be beneficial because they do case comparisons.


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

hardware Secrets Review Below


http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Antec-LanBoy-Air-Case-Review/1099


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

> Strong Points
> 
> Innovative design
> Support for 15 fans
> ...


LOL What are they smoking.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

llacrossedude7 said:


> LOL What are they smoking.


Lol... I could build a better looking case out of knex or an erector set.

Or maybe even Legos...


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

Sometimes I wonder how truly objective these reviews actually are or if there are those out there who just give the cases good reviews because they find the designs personally appealing and don't take into consideration the user on the other side who might be getting this case based on this review. I would not personally get this case before seeing some testing done first. You can't in good faith recommend this case to anyone without a thorough test first with temps and the whole nine yards including a head to head with other set-ups. I would really like someone out there to test this thing and really get into the insides with a full gaming configuration.

Jones


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Give me the $200 to purchase the case and I would be more than happy to put it through the gauntlet.


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

That would be nice to see. Let me ask you this...what do we all use as the criteria to pick a case? Is it based on what you have now and the fact that you would gladly pick a case that simply provided a benefit over what you are using now or is it based on the latest fad such as the lanboy air or another open air case? 

I would pick a case that would simply be an improvement on what I am using now rather than a case with pure overkill potential. Perhaps it's to future proof your system and to expand when the next big gpu is released or for the next extended mobo. Sometimes we see these P4 systems housed inside the HAF X which is purely for an extreme gaming system given the list of features and modding options or even the antec DF-85 or the Corsair Obsidian 800 D. These cases provide some serious advantages over other cases but what benefit would you get from putting an inferior set up inside a case of that calibre?

Jones


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Usually when I'm picking out a case I look for a few things: build quality, price, looks, and airflow. The best cases I've found thus far that are cheap and meet all these criteria are the Coolermaster 690 II annd the Lian Li PC-K series.


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

The CM 690 II Advanced Case is one I am looking at getting. I love the modular hard drive cage paired with a 120 mm fan on the bottom to push the hot air right out of the top of the case as well I can order the nice side window because the top 140 mm fan is useless...it will interfere with the cpu heatsink/fan if you get anything too big. It's a definite bonus case. it doesn't have 200 or 2300 mm fans like the HAF X or 922 but I still love the price to feature advantage. I love the HAF X as well due to the nice new window and the cabel management. The 690 has great cable management as well but I am a little worried about that rear retention hole behind the mobo...not too sure of my Motherboard will work with that. I would like it if they would include a reference guide to match the rear retention hole to a few different motherboards to see if it will work before you get it.

Jones


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

The top fans do not interfere with the CPU cooler because they can be mounted in the case from underneath or you can remove the top panel and mount them there.


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

When I was referring to the fan on the cm 690 I was referring to the 140 mm fan on the side panel that will be useless if the second fan slot is used. If there is a large cpu cooler used then it might bang the fan.


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

I love the 690 ii advanced version although I'm not too sure how soon I would take advantage of the top hdd docking station. I would however take advantage of the modular hard drive cage and the nice cable management holes since my current case has none of the features that this one has except for the fact that it's all aluminum which helps to keep it cool especially when the living room is kept cool from the outside air. The metal material in the case really helps keep the interior cool. I get mid to low 30's on a nice cool night.

Jones


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Its steel not aluminum thats why its so cheap.


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

No doubt sincd aluminum is a more expensive material to construct a case from but the dissipation from the aluminum is better than the steel. You get a heavier case with the steel but cheaper to buy. I still haven't ruled out some of the more innovative lian li cases since I currently have one now. It's just short on features for me right now and bigger fans.


----------

